# TLC DODGE G.CARAVAN FOR RENT $250



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

*Hey Everybody,*
*I am renting out my Dodge Grand Caravan 2012 with TLC Plate for rent.
The car in very good condition & well maintained could be X & XL for both Uber & Lyft
Long-term only please No-accident record & 2 prove of address ..TXT ME FOR INF 9293505977*

*







*


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Which city is this?


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

New York City Sir


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Are those puke stains on the paint?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

2012 Dodge Caravan? Every moment I drove it I'd be thinking, "This van will self destruct in 5 seconds".


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

Yes
I am with you & thank you for taking the time to write this nice & sweet comment.
Keep it up 
Stay safe



Amos69 said:


> Are those puke stains on the paint?


Yes true 
How you know ? Bravo &#128079;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

This COULD actually be a good deal for both parties involved.


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

The vehicle in a very good condition & I used it for a while before I bought the new wheelchair one . Stay safe please


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

$250 a week is $1000/month. You can finance a brand new Toyota Sienna Hybrid, which has a combined mpg of 35, for less than that. No offence to you brother, as you are smart. But only a fool will rent your crappy van for $1000/month. Good luck finding that fool. Pretty sure you will find one.
By the way, TLC issues new plates to WAV minivans. It just requires a smart driver to play with TLC's system. Not a bad investment in a market like NYC.


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

LOOOOOL :thumbup: it doesn't work like that

Insurance $300 to $500 in case full insurance not liability No. 1 ( My car full insured )
No. 2 The maintenance on who ? as you working all the day , you will need to change oil & tire alignment once every month 
No. 3 Tires & Car value will be the same for your Toyota Sienna Hybrid or WAV ?? Of course not !!

That's funny bro ! you know nothing about this job i believe.
DO YOUR MATH & COME BACK

There is insurance , maintenance & tires will cost you monthly $600 - $700 maybe more .. Stay safe sir
Appreciated & thanks for your time.


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Miskenderoglu said:


> LOOOOOL :thumbup: it doesn't work like that
> 
> Insurance $300 to $500 in case full insurance not liability No. 1 ( My car full insured )
> No. 2 The maintenance on who ? as you working all the day , you will need to change oil & tire alignment once every month
> ...


So the math doesn't work for the driver's favor, but it somehow works for you? _:roflmao:
By the way, myself has over 24,000 Uber/Lyft rides and has paid off and sold three cars over that career._


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

don't you pay insurance , maintenance & changing your tires every 8 to 12 months ??
When i give it for $1000 , don't i pay all of the above ??
You just drive , earn daily $150 to $300 & my car goes zero value ! No ?


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Miskenderoglu said:


> don't you pay insurance , maintenance & changing your tires every 8 to 12 months ??
> When i give it for $1000 , don't i pay all of the above ??
> You just drive , earn daily $150 to $300 & my car goes zero value ! No ?


Look. I have a buddy who has 4 Camrys. They earn him money while he is in college. I don't have anything against you. You are smart. You are looking for fools who will pay $1000 for your crappy Minivan. That Dodge is not even worth $10,000. A smart driver will finance it for $300/month instead of paying you $1000/month. He will still have plenty of money left to throw at that car. $1000 a month is a boatload of money.

Anyways, good luck.


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

4Runner lover said:


> Look. I have a buddy who has 4 Camrys. They earn him money while he is in college. I don't have anything against you. You are smart. You are looking for fools who will pay $1000 for your crappy Minivan. That Dodge is not even worth $10,000. A smart driver will finance it for $300/month instead of paying you $1000/month.
> 
> Anyways, good luck.


VERY GOOD
I AM WITH YOU & THANK YOU FOR ADVICE..

COULD YOU ANSWER MY Q.
ARE YOU GOING TO PAY INSURANCE & MAINTENANCE. OR THOSE ARE FREE OF CHARGE ?

WHAT EVER EVEN ME I DONNO YOU BUT SEEMS LIKE YOU NEED TO MATH IT RIGHT
PAYING INSURANCE IS $475 + $100 OIL & MAINT. + TIRES COST YOU ABOUT 8 TO 12 HND. / 12 = $100 $675 
THEN WHAT ?
YOU JUST WANNA TALK FOR NO REASON
STAY SAFE
THANX


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Miskenderoglu said:


> VERY GOOD
> I AM WITH YOU & THANK YOU FOR ADVICE..
> 
> COULD YOU ANSWER MY Q.
> ARE YOU GONNA PAY INSURANCE & MAUNT. OR THOSE ARE FREE ??? OF CHARGE !


Yes he will pay all that and it will still be less than $1000/month. If you can make a profit out of this deal, then he can as well. Surely you are not giving your car for charity. You want profit. There is nothing wrong in making a profit. What I mean is that a smart driver will not take your van. He will get his own van. His business, his van. But I am sure you will find someone. Not all drivers are smart. Or you will find a poor driver who has bad credit and has no choice.


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

WHAT EVER EVEN ME I DONNO YOU BUT SEEMS LIKE YOU NEED TO MATH IT RIGHT
PAYING INSURANCE IS $475 + $100 OIL & MAINT. + TIRES COST YOU ABOUT 8 TO 12 HND. / 12 = $100 $675
THEN WHAT ?

profit $375 a month ? 
what about the car value ??
you still looking for something that not clear ..
End of the messages
Good night


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Miskenderoglu said:


> WHAT EVER EVEN ME I DONNO YOU BUT SEEMS LIKE YOU NEED TO MATH IT RIGHT
> PAYING INSURANCE IS $475 + $100 OIL & MAINT. + TIRES COST YOU ABOUT 8 TO 12 HND. / 12 = $100 $675
> THEN WHAT ?
> 
> ...


So you are giving the car as a charity? You are not making any profit. God bless you :roflmao:
Come on man! I am a former taxi driver as well. I know this gig in and out. According to your math, rental companies and taxi garages are doing charity work :roflmao: 
Again, good luck bro!


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

Give me $200 a month & take it 
BUT
Pay your everything! Is that cool ?
You still trying to find way to distort the deal .
Pay your insurance & maintenance sir
The god will not feed you from no where , you have to pay $675 a months to run the vehicle 
Take it or leave it, that's the truth.

You keep telling about my profit 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
1000-675=375

I accept $200 flat & pay your expenses your way
I don't care 
Deal ?
Only $200 a month for car with TLC plate under corporation LLC &#128680;


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Miskenderoglu said:


> Give me $200 a month & take it
> BUT
> Pay your everything! Is that cool ?
> You still trying to find way to distort the deal .
> ...


$200 flat is still a bad deal. He can get a beatup van for $8000, turn it into a WAV, register it with TLC and write off everything for taxes. And it will still be less than flat $200/month just for the van itself. You gotta admit bro, you want profit. And thats fine. What I am saying that a smart driver will not put profit in someone else's pocket. Anyways, good luck!


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

😂😂😂😂😂
Turn it to wav for free
Kisses only
Are you dreaming.
Bye 👋


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Miskenderoglu said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Turn it to wav for free
> Kisses only
> Are you dreaming.
> Bye &#128075;


Not for free. Add another couple of grand for that. But it is all tax write off. Don't forget WAV minivans charge more. More profit. Smart drivers all run Corporations for taxes. They pay as little in taxes as possible.



4Runner lover said:


> Not for free. Add another couple of grand for that. But it is all tax write off. Don't forget WAV minivans charge more. More profit. And it is a good investment in a market like NYC. And smart drivers all run Corporations for taxes. They pay as little in taxes as possible.


----------



## Miskenderoglu (May 11, 2019)

Add insurance + maintenance $600 monthly 
Keep it up 👍 
You right 
Don’t take it
You are smart driver


----------

